# Wax Suggestions £20-£30



## s60_WAFFLED (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi All :wave:

Just after some suggestions for a cheap wax. Currently using a sealant int the form of FK1000p and then just top up during maintenance with BSD when required. Do like FK a lot but fancy dabbling in a wax (i'm sure that's how most of you started and how you end up with dozens of waxes :lol.

Not overly bothered by long durability I'm more after the looks for those summer months where I don't mind reapplying every couple of months.

Want something for around £20-£30 if that's not too cheap.

Going on Ruby red metallic paint (hopefully I've attached correctly)


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Im picking up in2detailings ceramic wax next, its £20 and comes with an applicator & mf cloth, 
it looks very good for the low price


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bilt Hamber DSW is nice and does last quite a while - sub £20

Lots of recommendations will arrive hopefully, kind of depends what you want. 

My first modern wax was AG HD wax and I was very pleased with it, so much so got bought another one as a gift, which is still brand new / not used. Think I might have to sell it as still loads left in my original pot.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

DSW
Fusso
I2d Ceramic wax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Simmoblade (May 14, 2018)

Not really in a position to compare other waxes as I've used synthetic sealents alot until now, i.e extra gloss protection, bit I recently picked up some meguiars tech 2.0 paste wax, Was £24 but very impressed with all round finish and beading.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Bilt Hamber DSW (£15). Still beading well on my car when I first applied it in November last year. Applied it on my wife's car two weeks ago and the paintwork is still glossy and beading well, it's one product that performs well and is great value for money.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Another vote here for in2d ceramic wax, it really is a joy to use, looks great and beads really well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

what about a sample pot of bmd or odk?
http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/wax-samples

https://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/page/wax


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

+1 for in2d ceramic wax. Used it the weekend, very nice to use and gives a great finish. My silver paint actually has a "wet look" about it now!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

FK #2685 is a lovely wax, and goes for under £20 for a (big) tin.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

If you want to try waxes from the cheaper end you can’t go wrong with any of the waxed junkies range :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Given that you use and enjoy FK1000p I would suggest you try out FKs 2685 Pink Wax. Same price, same huge tin, same effortless application and removal but it provides a lovely slick, deep finish.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chownie (May 16, 2014)

I've used Harlys wax for quite a while now and the finish is stunning. A couple of coats and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Collinite 845 ?


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

In2detailing wax


----------



## s60_WAFFLED (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the responses everyone,



JR1982 said:


> If you want to try waxes from the cheaper end you can't go wrong with any of the waxed junkies range :thumb:


Thanks, at those prices I can get 3 waxes :lol:

You had any experience with any of them? Limelight is highly glossy according to their website.



Brian1612 said:


> Given that you use and enjoy FK1000p I would suggest you try out FKs 2685 Pink Wax. Same price, same huge tin, same effortless application and removal but it provides a lovely slick, deep finish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I did think about that but was edging towards going to different brand as I assume that whilst they're obviously different products they will be made and blended in similar ways. Don't wanna be just a finish kare fan boy I want to experience other brands too


----------



## s60_WAFFLED (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the responses everyone,



JR1982 said:


> If you want to try waxes from the cheaper end you can't go wrong with any of the waxed junkies range :thumb:


Thanks, at those prices I can get 3 waxes :lol:

You had any experience with any of them? Limelight is highly glossy according to their website.



Brian1612 said:


> Given that you use and enjoy FK1000p I would suggest you try out FKs 2685 Pink Wax. Same price, same huge tin, same effortless application and removal but it provides a lovely slick, deep finish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I did think about that but was edging towards going to different brand as I assume that whilst they're obviously different products they will be made and blended in similar ways. Don't wanna be just a finish kare fan boy I want to experience other brands too


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

S60, where are you based ?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If durability isnt an issue and you want something that'll bring out the best in a nice rich red take a look at some classic waxes like victoria wax concourse red or collectors yellow from cleanyourcar, dodojuice orange crush or purple haze, or meguiars ultimate paste wax. 

You can't beat the finish for cheaper imo


----------



## s60_WAFFLED (Feb 21, 2017)

nicks16v said:


> S60, where are you based ?


I'm in Leicester

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

steelghost said:


> FK #2685 is a lovely wax, and goes for under £20 for a (big) tin.


This without a doubt, 411gram tin, a lovely wax.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

s60_WAFFLED said:


> Thanks, at those prices I can get 3 waxes :lol:
> 
> You had any experience with any of them? Limelight is highly glossy according to their website.


I use Dan's ODK range all the time although never had chance to use the waxed junkies range, I know that the reason there so cheap is he uses his experience developing the ODK range to manufacture the waxed junkie range with minimal development costs :thumb: which reminds me I need to go and see him and get some goodies


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Megs #16.

I thought it got canned years ago!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/321043935999

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

steelghost said:


> FK #2685 is a lovely wax, and goes for under £20 for a (big) tin.


This...this would look so wet on that red paint :thumb:


----------



## s60_WAFFLED (Feb 21, 2017)

Appreciate the responses all :thumb:

Think i'll give one of the Waxed Junkies waxes ago and probably get a tin of the in2detailing ceramic wax as well whilst I'm at it.

Will let you know how I get on with them both.


----------



## Bigalx (Jan 31, 2018)

I have the coco and caked waxes from Waxed Junkies.

They are both good and nice to use. I find the Coco one leaves a nice finish on my black BMW, although I tend to wash and wax often so am not sure on longevity.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

In2detailing or fusso


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

JR1982 said:


> I use Dan's ODK range all the time although never had chance to use the waxed junkies range, I know that the reason there so cheap is he uses his experience developing the ODK range to manufacture the waxed junkie range with minimal development costs :thumb: which reminds me I need to go and see him and get some goodies


Welcome down anytime mate :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fusso...simples

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Defo try the sample pots available from Dodo Juice plenty of fun for not much cash. I don't see the point in buying a big tin when one of those pots will do the car three times over at the least. If buying one only Orange Crush on red is worth a punt. Halfords have 20% off today on Megs stuff if your itching to get started asap.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/dodo-juice-soft-four-sample-set/prod_432.html


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Poorboys nattys
R222
G3 supergloss

If you have fk1000p i personally wouldnt bother with fk pink


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Natty blue is really nice to use.


----------

